# Pectoral repair



## scooter1 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am stumped on this.   The Surgeon is doing a primary repair of the Pectoral muscle/tendon.     I thought maybe 24341,  but the pectoral is located in the chest, so now I am confused.   Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## maryanneheath (Apr 27, 2011)

Good Morning! One of my surgeons recently performed a reconstruction of the pectoralis major with a tendon transfer.  We went over this case together, and decided upon CPT 23395, muscle transfer, any type, shoulder or upper arm, single.

Another surgeon here performs a straight pectoralis repair, and chooses CPT 23410, repair of ruptured musculotendinous cuff, open, acute.  Another uses 23412 for repair of the subscapularis.

Hope this helps you! Have a good day.


----------

